# Strange & Unusual Plumbing Tools



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

On the Ridgid Forum one of the members is having a contest to see who owns a tool "Plumber Rick" does not own. I thought it might be fun to just post your most unusual tool. Mine will pretty much be a copy of what I did on the Ridgid Forum.

Here is an adjustable companion flange ratcheting wrench. The screw in posts for the holes in the flange also has two different size sleeves which go over the posts for different size holes. The level which is shown on the back of the tool snaps in to show you where level is but is removable for regular work. This is the only tool of this type I have ever seen.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have to dig out my beast of a cable jetter and post some pics. I know I have many tools Plumber Rick does not own  And I like that companion flange tool. Wish I had one.

Here is an unusual rod called a Spartan 600, not many of these around anymore.


----------

